# Hard-Drive's



## rparks3rd (Dec 4, 2012)

*******CURIOSITY*******

Ok Hard-drives are they worth anything or rather is is worth my time dismantle and process for scrap? I was told that the disc are plated with platinum???? I thought before i wasted my time I would check with the pro's...lol.... So that being said is there any precious metal in the hard drive woth processing the unit. Obviously i always pull the small board out and pull the plated pins and put the board in my mid to high yeild pile for later processing but beyond that is it worth taking it farther or should i throw the remaining drive in the scrap junk scrap pile???

Thanks everbody for your time and knowledge i apreciate it,


Bob


----------



## gold4mike (Dec 4, 2012)

Boardsort is buying platters for $.35 per pound. They pay over $10.00 per pound for the boards.

I disassemble drives and sell the aluminum hard drive bodies locally, as well as the motors.

I'm keeping the magnets because someone will eventually buy them for the neodymium (spelling?).

Some hard drive covers are stainless steel - it gets sold locally too.

I've been saving the read/write head and arm assembly for some time in the future when I have enough free time to figure out where PM's are in them. There is also a bit of copper on that assembly.

Some drives also contain some nice, fully plated gold pins.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 4, 2012)

I think I figured out awhile back that the Pt ran about 2 cents per disk.


----------



## gold4mike (Dec 4, 2012)

I sold 30 pounds of platters on eBay once for about $1.00 per pound. He was buying them for an art project.


----------



## rparks3rd (Dec 4, 2012)

gold4mike said:


> I sold 30 pounds of platters on eBay once for about $1.00 per pound. He was buying them for an art project.




Interesting.... Thank you


----------

